# Best on location lighting



## MrKorney (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm looking to buy some lighting equipment which includes softboxes, strobes and battery packs for outdoor, bright shooting situations. If budget was not an issue, what would be the best battery pack, best 1000w strobe and softbox for group shots outside. I also have a 600ft and a 580exII. Thanks!


----------



## agierke (Oct 24, 2012)

Dyna-lites have always been my favorite in terms of cost, portability, and capability.

1000w/s may not even be enough to combat direct sunlight in some situations. be prepared for that, especially if you will be using softboxes which will cut the power down potentially up to a stop.

if you really want some power and cost is not an issue then ProFoto is the way to go. they are heavier and a bit bulkier but they are professional beasts. 

not sure what offerings there are for portable battery power. i do know that portable battery packs wont last long if you are trying to combat the sun so be prepared for that as well.

Wescott is my favorite light modifier in terms of quality, cost, and versatility. there are better out there (like Plumes) but you will pay an arm and a leg for those and not gain much in terms of performance.


----------



## Seanlucky (Oct 24, 2012)

Profoto's are great, but they only just introduced a version (B4) with Lithium battery, and you'll pay a SHIT ton of money for it. My personal favorite at the moment are the Hensel 1200L Porty's. They're small, light as hell, have quite a bit of control over your A & B channels, and are super well made products. Price point is right, and the cases and pouches that come with their products are really good quality and handy too.

Right now though, I'm really excited about the new Broncolor Move battery pack that was announced at Photokina. I have lots of experience with their Scoro packs, and it'll be amazing to have the same features available in a battery pack.

If you really aren't finding you have enough power at 1200 W/S, then it may come down to a bi-tube and pair of packs. You did say money was no issue after all...


----------



## MrKorney (Oct 25, 2012)

So what size of a soft box would be large enough for group shots?


----------



## Happy viking (Oct 26, 2012)

How abaut Elinchrom? Love the skyport system and the wide range of modyfyers they produce.


----------



## pwp (Oct 26, 2012)

Seanlucky said:


> Profoto's are great, but they only just introduced a version (B4) with Lithium battery, and you'll pay a S___ ton of money for it. My personal favorite at the moment are the Hensel 1200L Porty's. They're small, light as hell, have quite a bit of control over your A & B channels, and are super well made products. Price point is right, and the cases and pouches that come with their products are really good quality and handy too.
> 
> Right now though, I'm really excited about the new Broncolor Move battery pack that was announced at Photokina. I have lots of experience with their Scoro packs, and it'll be amazing to have the same features available in a battery pack.
> 
> If you really aren't finding you have enough power at 1200 W/S, then it may come down to a bi-tube and pair of packs. You did say money was no issue after all...


After 15 years with Profotos, both 600 Compact Monos and Godzilla-strength floorpacks and a shirtload of modifiers, accessories, and associated bits, I've offloaded the whole lot in favour of Paul C Buff Einsteins. OMG this is great gear. http://www.paulcbuff.com 

I now have six Einsteins which cost around the same as a 600EX-RT and a boatload of modifiers etc. In the context of the OP, the Paul C Buff Mini-Lithium batteries http://www.paulcbuff.com/vagabond.php represent extraordinary value. All the PCB stuff has passed the "tough-test" with a couple of years of continuous location work and robust travel in between. A little research will reveal that PCB service & support is unrivalled and I can endorse this. They even replaced an item that I broke...amazing.

Read up.

-PW


----------



## MrKorney (Oct 26, 2012)

I've read about alienbees, the problem being with them, although a great value, is that it is only compatible with other alienbees accessories? Correct me if i'm wrong on that. plus, if they do break, you have to get their parts to replace them with, compared to being able to buy generic


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm a big fan of elinchrom so i would say rangers and quadras if cost is no issue

but i went cheaper and got a couple of d-lite 4 it sets and made a home made
portable battery pack from 2 golf buggy batteries and a 1000w inverter in a lowepro bag
quite heavy but portable and lasts a few hundred shots


----------



## sheedoe (Oct 27, 2012)

pwp said:


> Seanlucky said:
> 
> 
> > Profoto's are great, but they only just introduced a version (B4) with Lithium battery, and you'll pay a S___ ton of money for it. My personal favorite at the moment are the Hensel 1200L Porty's. They're small, light as hell, have quite a bit of control over your A & B channels, and are super well made products. Price point is right, and the cases and pouches that come with their products are really good quality and handy too.
> ...



+1 for the Einsteins. Also recommend the cyber commander and their soft silver PLMs.


----------



## brad goda (Feb 11, 2013)

wow NO price concern...
I own profoto 7b units and would love the new 7B3 AIR units.
still 1200 w/s but with Air transmitter you can not syc up to 1/1500 sec.
for outside groups id stay away from boxes and go with softlights...
they wont collapse under gusts of wind and will put out lots of power
if you need more power switch to Magnum reflectors...
the great thing about Profoto besides them making a grate pack and head is their wide line of modifiers and the third party makers of modifiers... 
if price and now WIND is not an issue and you still desire a large diffused source id highly recommend Elenchroms Octabank or Profoto Pro BIG 7' either with a bi-tube head.


----------

